# ~*NITRO Vs. NIKE*~



## Ridefanatics (Apr 27, 2015)

I am debating between the two companies I've heard that Nike are really comfortable, and have smaller footprints as do Nitro's. Also Nike is no longer making boots so I'm keeping that in consideration its now or never for new boot . 

80%Freestyle, 20% big mountain riding. Looking at a med-stiff boot, smaller the footprint better , something that doesn't pack out as quick as my thirty two did. ( i'm sure 32 have gotten better, had a pair 5 years ago, they became marshmallow moon boots by the end of the season) 

If you could let me know your experience with Nitro, or Nike boots, or if there are other boots your rocking that you'd recommend. Any personal experience would be awsome . Such as fit, comfort, how large small they run? Weight, ankle support , ya know all that jazz. Thank for the help!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nike's aren't even on the same wavelength as Nitro. Nitro has a narrower profile, is built better, you can size down in them. Nike has a swoosh. Best boot is the one that fits your foot.


----------



## Ridefanatics (Apr 27, 2015)

What?. I was told the best boot was the one that color matched my set up.

Yeah I just got the scoop a few years ago about buying snowboard boots a half- full size down form shoe size.
1)That your toes should be touching the end, not screened but even slightly curled up, a very snug fit . ( Any thoughts on this?) 
If they are comfortable now they will be too big by the end of the season, if they very snug and just slightly uncomfortable now I've have the correct fit. 

Can you recommend any other companies that are in same ball league as far as build quality, and relative prices as Nitro?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No boot will be as snug as the day you try it on, nor will it ever be that stiff ever again. 

There's three types of fit you can get with a snowboard. 

The comfort fit: Well my toe doesn't touch the end, but my heel is held down, and it feels like I'm wearing sneakers. 

This is great for the 5 to 15 day a year rider that is going to cruise some blue groomers. 

The real fit: Big toe touches the end, arch and instep are cradled in the liner, and heel is locked down. When you flex at the ankle putting your knee over the big toe the foot pulls back into the heel pocket thus giving a bit of wiggle room for the big toe. 

This is great for the "weekend" warrior that is seriously getting after it bro. Like seriously seriously getting after it!

Then there's the performance fit: Toe touching the end? Fuck that it's curled up, the big toe nail is going to be bruised, and you're going to hate your life for at least two weeks with these boots. The heel is locked down, and the boot is like a cast around your foot. 

This is for the 100 day a year rider that is not afraid to sacrifice their foot to get the optimal fit so their boot can make it all season. 

I will say it again the best boot is the boot that fits your foot. Every high end company excluding adidas and Nike knows how to make a solid snowboard boot. Go forth and try on a boot as the best boot is the BOOT THAT FITS YOUR FOOT.


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Not sure why the hate on the Nike, they're really good, at least, the DK and Kaiju's are.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Blaze182 said:


> Not sure why the hate on the Nike, they're really good, at least, the DK and Kaiju's are.


Because they fucking suck.


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't think that's fair but each to their own.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

When you know what we know, to see a brand produce what Nike did and leave the industry as they did, yeah, it's fair.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Blaze182 said:


> Don't think that's fair but each to their own.


Yeah well Unicorns don't exist either and that's not fair, but I learned to suck it up.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ridefanatics said:


> I am debating between the two companies I've heard that Nike are really comfortable, and have smaller footprints as do Nitro's. Also Nike is no longer making boots so I'm keeping that in consideration its now or never for new boot .
> 
> 80%Freestyle, 20% big mountain riding. Looking at a med-stiff boot, smaller the footprint better , something that doesn't pack out as quick as my thirty two did. ( i'm sure 32 have gotten better, had a pair 5 years ago, they became marshmallow moon boots by the end of the season)
> 
> If you could let me know your experience with Nitro, or Nike boots, or if there are other boots your rocking that you'd recommend. Any personal experience would be awsome . Such as fit, comfort, how large small they run? Weight, ankle support , ya know all that jazz. Thank for the help!


Why Nitro vs Nike?

There's like 10+ good boot brands... and 80% freestyle makes it even easier. Go to a shop, try a lot. Buy the one you think it's best. And tip the shop kid if you were a pain in the ass


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Unicorns do so exist.

I've seen one.:eyetwitch2:

He was mackin'.

TT


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Unicorns do so exist.
> 
> I've seen one.:eyetwitch2:
> 
> ...


Thats a damn fine unicorn.

Oh well, I'm fine, I ride Ride :jumping1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Blaze182 said:


> Thats a damn fine unicorn.
> 
> Oh well, I'm fine, I ride Ride :jumping1:


Then why do you even care or feel the need to dig up an old thread?


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

I can care about things I don't own, can't I?

Threads not that old - look at the section.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're a fucking putz.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Nivek said:


> When you know what we know, to see a brand produce what Nike did and leave the industry as they did, yeah, it's fair.


then why do I know so many people who are stockpiling Kaiju's because they were the best fitting and functioning boot for their snowboarding needs?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

alchemy said:


> then why do I know so many people who are stockpiling Kaiju's because they were the best fitting and functioning boot for their snowboarding needs?


Because they're afraid of change.


----------



## emin (Sep 3, 2015)

Lots of good brands but I am loyal to my Nike boots. After going through different brands, the Nikes have always been the most comfortable. I am now on my third pair


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nike made a great boot for people afraid to or unwilling to get a proper fit. And for people who ride 20 days a year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

This discussion is rad.

At least now I can wear my Sambas to the mountain.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> At least now I can wear my Sambas to the mountain.


And thus encapsulates Adidas and Nike's snow business plan.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Nike Kaiju's were the best boots evah because they were named Kaiju.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I like my Lunarendores. IF they will survive my next season props to them. If not I will try 32s this time.

Burton so far is a no-no for me.

I wish 32s tried to push their product more. Last year I couldn't find one store in NYC that had them. One store supposed to have them but it's like 3 hours of driving, better to buy near mountain in my opinion.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

All the Boulder kids are wearing sandals this year with their stupid hat pins pinned to their bindings.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Nike made a great boot for people afraid to or unwilling to get a proper fit. And for people who ride 20 days a year.


so, the majority.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

alchemy said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Nike made a great boot for people afraid to or unwilling to get a proper fit. And for people who ride 20 days a year.
> ...


Which is all well and good, except they coast as much or more than similarly aimed product from more respectable brands making products to last longer than 20 days.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No boot will be as snug as the day you try it on, nor will it ever be that stiff ever again.
> 
> There's three types of fit you can get with a snowboard.
> 
> ...


I would like to agree, but damn, 100+ days with foot pain... I've heard, that GS skiers are puting their feet in pain by super tightening their boots, but for how long, 1 min, 2 mins at most? And we are talking 100+ days a year from dusk till down


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

Extazy said:


> I like my Lunarendores. IF they will survive my next season props to them. If not I will try 32s this time.
> 
> Burton so far is a no-no for me.
> 
> I wish 32s tried to push their product more. Last year I couldn't find one store in NYC that had them. One store supposed to have them but it's like 3 hours of driving, better to buy near mountain in my opinion.


Out of Bounds carries a lot of 32 stuff and they're about an hour outside of NYC.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

kosmoz said:


> I would like to agree, but damn, 100+ days with foot pain... I've heard, that GS skiers are puting their feet in pain by super tightening their boots, but for how long, 1 min, 2 mins at most? And we are talking 100+ days a year from dusk till down


More like 5 days with pain before it breaks in. If the boot is giving you pain at 100 plus days you're doing it wrong. No one rides from dusk till dawn 100 plus days.


----------

